# production halt for 2010 Q7 4.2l FSI????



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

New member here, need your help. I submitted a p/o for a 2010 Q7 4.2l FSI through military sales on Jan 5. I was given a build date of 5 May and delivery o/a 5 June. I complained and got it moved up 30 days - build 5 April and delivered 5 May. More than a handful of people in the states have attempted to order a 4.2l FSI and been rejected by Audi USA. Some dealerships are saying Audi ran out due to high demand, some say Audi cut production due to low demand. Some are speculating a newer engine...4.2l TDI or newer 4.2l FSI in the new A8.
does anyone here, or Fourtitude, have a friggin clue??? I'm







wondering if I will ever see the 4.2l FSI.......
thanks for any help....


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: production halt for 2010 Q7 4.2l FSI???? (chief4)*

Please be the 4.2TDI


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

dont i wish.....dont i wish...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (chief4)*

Not production hault.....production END. 
our dealer rep has said it's a world wide death. not sure why or what'll replace it. you'll see on a forum before us dealers are told!!


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

help me with this....damn near every post i've read on several sites tell me the same thing....dealers accepting down payments...order payments...only to be rejected by AudiUSA a week or so into the order/purchase process....all saying the exact same thing you are. 
How is it AudiUSA accepted 3% on my order the first week of January and gave me a production date of April 5th?? If the V8 is not coming, that means my money should be refunded...right? Audi is basically breaking our contractual agreement for the V8, fully loaded....
If I PM'd you the status code, could you look it up? Your fleet sales/Audi sales....should be an easy thing for ya....


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (chief4)*

if it takes the order, that should be o.k. But give me the commission numbr or what ever you have. i'll find it.


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

from autobild.de.....looks like the V8 is dead this summer. From this summer, two new engines: V6 and V6 supercharged....both with an 8 speed tranny. The TDI to get the 8 speed tranny later this summer....wonder if the "system" will still spit out my V8 FSI...
"Doch zunächst einmal spendiert Audi dem aktuellen Q7 eine kleine Auffrischung: Ab Sommer kommt er mit Achtstufenautomatik, zwei neuen 3.0-V6-Benzinern (272 PS ohne, 333 PS mit Kompressor) und weiteren Versionen des 3.0 TDI Clean Diesel mit Euro-6-Einstufung."


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: production halt for 2010 Q7 4.2l FSI???? (chief4)*

We are told it is DEAD. We have one coming ordered 6 months ago...


----------



## anahuac (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: production halt for 2010 Q7 4.2l FSI???? (chief4)*

Im hoping for a 2011 q7 tdi but cannot find specs. I did find a website that you might find interesting. 
http://www.automobile.com/2011-audi-q7-review.html


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: production halt for 2010 Q7 4.2l FSI???? (anahuac)*

There's really no reason to build a 4.2 Q7 anymore. The TDI has made that engine useless in the Q7.
Who wants to get 12/17 EPA ratings when a TDI does 17/25?
The Q7 drives so much better and is more fun with that 3.0 diesel engine. 
The 3.6 is underpowered, and I think the 300hp 3.0 supercharged engine would be very smart in the 2011 Q7, but not sure Audi will do it.
It's cheaper to build and gets better mileage than the 3.6


----------



## anahuac (Mar 17, 2010)

*diesel plus adblue*

Beware, only the dealership can reset the AdBlue fluid level adaptation. You can fill it up but the computer will not recognize it. Here are some numbers that I played around with.
half gallon ADblue=11.97x2=23.94 for 1 gallon adblue. 1 gallon adblue= 1000 miles
10 gallon adblue tank=10,000 miles
23.94 x 10 gallons= 239.40 to fill adblue tank(when empty)
239.40=10,000 miles
concern: average price for diesel 3.05( may be more, may be less)
20mpg average for Q7 TDI (may be more, may be less) lets not worry about that right now.
1000 miles /20mpg= 50 gallons to travel 1000 miles
3.05/diesel gallon x 50 gallons=$152.50 cost to drive 1,000 miles

big concern: adblue
23.94=1,000 miles
152.50 diesel fuel+23.94 adblue=176.44 cost to drive 1000 miles
152.50/50 gallons(gallons it takes to drive 1000 miles)=3.05
176.44/50 gallons(combined diesel and adblue gallons to drive 1000 miles)=3.52
3.52-3.05=.47 cents difference. Makes no sense to purchase a diesel if you are trying to believe that you will save in the long run.
maybe gas is better
2010 Q7 TDI 50,900(base)
2010 Q7 3.6 46,900(base)
4,000 dollar difference. There will never be a break even point. 
Note: price of adblue was from an AUDI dealer in Los Angeles County.
Also noticed that VW sells it for a lot less(8 dollars)

I am still willing to purchase a TDI if I am given the ability to reset my own adblue tank. VW sells same ADBLUE for 8.00 dollars for half gallon. There are reports that other places might sell it even cheaper. Does me no good because even if I was to fill my own tank I cannot reset it. Wow

I called BMW and Mercedes and you know what they said?
No reset needed.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (anahuac)*

3.6 at 15mpg ave = $215/gallon at a $3.23/gallon price (prem req)
$585 cheaper to drive TDI over a year at 15k a year (my family)
But if you're a freeway guy which would be the reason for 15k, your TDI aver is WAY, WAY up, where the 3.6 is not. you have:
$1683 in fuel
$358 in Ad Blue (if you weren't smart enough to save MORE money and get Audicare)
3.6 is $2850 a year
IF you have to buy Ad Blue (again included in Audicare) you save $808/ year to drive TDI. 
$1167/year if you bought Audicare (which you should on either engine)
And that's if you NEVER get better than the 27mpg. I hit *32mpg* on my way back from Moutain High, which did drop in elevation for 15 miles but was a 85mile freeway drive!!
On a 4 year lease, I'll of saved money over the 3.6 AND had 406 lbs/ft of torque doing it! The TDI rules!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (M this 1!)*

We should see at 3.6 replacement of a 3.0T gas!! THAT will also be cool!
We are supposed to also see a 3.0T H.O. replacement for the 4.2
Yes, would could very shortly have 3 very cool, albiet insanely confusing 3.0 options in a Q7


----------



## anahuac (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (M this 1!)*

Thanks for working out the math for the gas vs diesel. Audi care is not free and should be included in the calculation. Also, you are paying a 4,000 dollar premium over the 3.6 petro. Don't get me wrong, I love diesels. TDI will outlast and will have less mechanical problems than the petrol version. My point is that the Audi TDI is not customer friendly and for those of us that work on cars find Audi care a "robbery in progress". Audi advertises better mpg for the TDI but fails to inform customers about the adblue "spider web" and thats not fair because it also indirectly affects overall mpg.


----------



## anahuac (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (anahuac)*

oh, and forgot to ask, what happens after audi care expires?
If you compare TDI's with Audi care and TDI's without Audi care then it would be wise to purchase it(740.00). Not only are you saving on adblue but you will be saving on oil. There are, I'm sure, endless variables when comparing petrol vehicles and diesels.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (anahuac)*

The only reason i didn't add Audicare into the math is because it should be purchased on the 3.6 as well, so it'd be a mute point. If this helps, I bought Audicare and I work here. there's WAY too much stuff to be replaced, and a lot of quartz of oil in an oil change to not get it. 
come late summer, this comparo is dead when the 3.0 gas comes out! depending on car price, that will be hard to beat.


----------



## anahuac (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (M this 1!)*

I've heard about some TDI's getting 30mpg. WOW! Not bad...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (anahuac)*

I ordered a Q7 4.2 for a customer at the end of October 2009. The vehicle will arrive finally this month. Because of the wait the customer bought an X5 which he said he now doesnt like.
The 4.2 in the2011 Q7 is being replaced by the 3.0T in a 333HP trim. and the 3.6 will be replaced by a 272HP version of the 3.0T. one engine, better emissions, lower cost and the power is still there.
most customers, if not all, buyng a Q7 TDI will never want to fill their own adblue, buy their own adblue, or worry about resetting the warning for it. AdBlue refills are included in the scheduled maintenance of the car by the dealership thus does not come out of the customers pocket if they purchase the $790 Audi Care that is the same for all Audi models.


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 5:33 PM 4/2/2010_


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (ProjectA3)*

@project A3....it took 6 months for the 4.2l to show??







??? Do you know when MY10 ends and MY11 begins? My PO went in the beginning of January and supposedly went into production today, the 5th of April. I wonder if the Q7 MY changed when the assembly lines for the Toureg and Porsche stopped in March......and I'll be getting a MY11 Q7 since it supposedly starts production "April 5th." How long til I should get a change in status from "received" to "being produced?" You think the smaller, turbo'd engine, will it be cheaper? shouldnt my dealer know if I'm getting the smaller engine or will it be a surprise to him? 
tks.... 


_Modified by chief4 at 6:38 PM 4/5/2010_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (chief4)*

just get us your commisson number and he or i can pull up your answers


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (M this 1!)*

Thanks!! I just IM'd you and ProjectA3 with what I think is the code you can use. Its the code that was used by the sales rep to check with someone more "senior" to him in regards to the status of our purchase. I hope one of you can help....


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (M this 1!)*

Thanks!! I just IM'd you and ProjectA3 with what I think is the code you can use. Its the code that was used by the sales rep to check with someone more "senior" to him in regards to the status of our purchase. I hope one of you can help....


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: diesel plus adblue (chief4)*

well, again, that number does not mean anything to me or my rep. you should be able to get me 1 of 2 things:
1. commission number
2. color combo and state you are getting it in.


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

finally a VIN number. ordered the first or second week of January....FINALLY!!!!


----------

